# Seeing an Endocrinologist for low Test levels



## Crunk (Nov 23, 2011)

Curious to hear what you guys think. I'm 21 and have 4 years under my belt. I've been plagued by all of the symptoms of low testosterone for the past 5 years and I hate it. It's driven me nuts. My ex-girlfriend was smoking hot and literally was begging me to fuck her and I just wouldn't be in the mood. I felt bad because I knew I should be jumping on it, but rarely ever had the drive to. It's so bad that she thought I might be gay or that there was something wrong with her (women...). I'm not going to go into all of the symptoms but I finally decided to go get my blood work drawn. My scores are at the bottom. If you need any others, just let me know.

I have insurance but am switching over to a company policy with Blue Cross at the beginning of January. I'd like to go see an endocrinologist about possibly having trt prescribed to me. My questions are pretty basic: Are my test levels low enough and is the sex drive problem a big enough issue to get a prescription? If not, it is a big deal to me. I'd be willing to swing my test levels down for a test. If I were to try and drop my test levels down for a few days for the blood test, what would be the safest way to do so? I've read that winny for 1-2 weeks and stopping three days before the blood work will drop it significantly but I'm not sure about the validity of this or if it is safe. I have no problem using proper gear and on cycle support followed with proper pct. I'm just curious at how all of this goes down. 


Levels:
Test 444 ng/dL
LH 4.6 mIU/mL
FSH 3.1 mIU/mL
Estradiol 23.6 pg/mL

WBC 5.4
RBC 5.11


The only things that officially threw off the flags were:
BUN/Creatinine Ratio 23 (regurally 8-19)
BUN 21 (6-20)


----------



## TonyMack (Nov 24, 2011)

That's kind of low for your age, but not according to the American Medical Association. Furthermore a doctor will not put you on TRT at your age.

Trust me when I say this; don't fuck with your testosterone levels if you are having this problem at your age. Spend your efforts maximizing your nutrition and workout plan. Request a Vitamin D test and supplement to get you to the top end of the range. Take Omega 3 fish oil. Get your natural production back on track while you still can, you'll thank yourself down the road. 

Good luck.


----------



## l69lou (Nov 24, 2011)

yes it's a little low for your age but not clinicly low. You will not qualify for trt at this point nor should you try to force the issue to get on trt by trying to manipulate your test levels. Why not try to get at the real root of the problem? You will feel much better in the LONG RUN and be much happier. When you say you have 4 years under your belt did you mean on gear ? I pray not. there are quite a few posts from younger bro's who are screwing themselves up by using AAS too early ! Think long term my friend at 21 you are just at the start of a long life. good luck.


----------



## SFW (Nov 24, 2011)

> It's so bad that she thought I might be gay


 
 what a conceited bitch.


----------



## Crunk (Nov 24, 2011)

l69lou said:


> yes it's a little low for your age but not clinicly low. You will not qualify for trt at this point nor should you try to force the issue to get on trt by trying to manipulate your test levels. Why not try to get at the real root of the problem? You will feel much better in the LONG RUN and be much happier. When you say you have 4 years under your belt did you mean on gear ? I pray not. there are quite a few posts from younger bro's who are screwing themselves up by using AAS too early ! Think long term my friend at 21 you are just at the start of a long life. good luck.



4 years of serious training with zero gear or ph's. I'd say my workout routine and diet are pretty on target. Hi volume, hi intensity.

And I hate to say this but I already focus my diet and exercise plans to maximize my testosterone production. I'm take omega's, healthy fats, etc.. 


Thank you guys for the helpful replies. I'd be curious if some of you could expand on how to get test levels back to where they should be naturally. I'm not sure if you meant it, but you made it out like there are things I can do to increase my production for the foreseeable future. 

Also, I'm not really sure about the negative, long term effects of trt. I've read some recent studies that have proven that it is not a cause of prostate cancer.


Thanks again guys,
JIm


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> what a conceited bitch.



I'm just wondering if she was hot or not


----------



## TonyMack (Nov 24, 2011)

Crunk said:


> 4 years of serious training with zero gear or ph's. I'd say my workout routine and diet are pretty on target. Hi volume, hi intensity.
> 
> And I hate to say this but I already focus my diet and exercise plans to maximize my testosterone production. I'm take omega's, healthy fats, etc..
> 
> ...



What are your vit d levels? Do you actively avoid plastics, chlorine, fluoride, and high glucose foods?


----------



## squigader (Nov 24, 2011)

TonyMack said:


> That's kind of low for your age, but not according to the American Medical Association. Furthermore a doctor will not put you on TRT at your age.
> 
> Trust me when I say this; don't fuck with your testosterone levels if you are having this problem at your age. Spend your efforts maximizing your nutrition and workout plan. Request a Vitamin D test and supplement to get you to the top end of the range. Take Omega 3 fish oil. Get your natural production back on track while you still can, you'll thank yourself down the road.
> 
> Good luck.



What this guy said. Get your vitamin D tested and supplement if you're not at the top end of the range. Avoid plastic products, canned foods. Make sure you're sleeping at least 8 hours a night. Your level is middle-low for your age, but not low low


----------



## Crunk (Nov 24, 2011)

TonyMack said:


> What are your vit d levels? Do you actively avoid plastics, chlorine, fluoride, and high glucose foods?





I haven't gotten that tested. I get 9 hours consistently and haven't eaten anything canned in over 2 months. I don't eat sugary foods ever. I stick to lean meat, vegetables, and whole wheat pasta and breads. I'm not so sure about chlorine and fluoride. I mean, I brush my teeth with regular toothpaste but not sure if that has a significant effect.

The test I got was the one you could order through privatemdlabs and have the blood drawn at labcorp. I just got the standard one.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 24, 2011)

444 ng/dL is not low test, it might be on the lower end, but not low enough for trt

No endo will put you on trt since they are within range unless the endo is very, very liberal, but I highly doubt it...

In any case, good luck dog!


----------



## Crunk (Nov 24, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> 444 ng/dL is not low test, it might be on the lower end, but not low enough for trt
> 
> No endo will put you on trt since they are within range unless the endo is very, very liberal, but I highly doubt it...
> 
> In any case, good luck dog!



You are probably right. I'd like to find a very liberal one. I don't know anyone who has a legal prescription or I'd ask for their endo. 

I know my normal t production is lower than this if I were to become "normal" but I'm addicted to the gym. 


I just hate not seeing results an having zero sex drive. What would you guys think about doing something like andromass


----------



## independent (Nov 24, 2011)

Dont do anything until you see a qualified doctor.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 24, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Dont do anything until you see a qualified doctor.


 
^^this...


----------



## Crunk (Nov 24, 2011)

Agreed. What do you guys think about being honest with the endo and telling them upfront when they say they won't prescribe me anything that I will probably venture into PH's and possibly trt. Would that help or just reaffirm their decision in not giving me any?


----------



## squigader (Nov 24, 2011)

Crunk said:


> Agreed. What do you guys think about being honest with the endo and telling them upfront when they say they won't prescribe me anything that I will probably venture into PH's and possibly trt. Would that help or just reaffirm their decision in not giving me any?



That probably won't help. Also make sure you're eating enough fats, your diet could be too healthy. Saturated fats and cholesterol are needed for testosterone production. Get that vit D checked!


----------



## Crunk (Nov 24, 2011)

squigader said:


> That probably won't help. Also make sure you're eating enough fats, your diet could be too healthy. Saturated fats and cholesterol are needed for testosterone production. Get that vit D checked!



True, true. I eat cereal once in a while and have some unhealthy foods, just not a lot of them and always in moderation. I'm not sure what it will do, but I'll get it checked. If it's exorbently expensive, I'll just wait for the endocrinonologist because insurance will pay for it. 

Not sure if this matters about vitamin D levels, but I take a generic vitamin horse pill every day. 

Thanks for all of your help guys an big moe


----------



## Crunk (Apr 14, 2012)

Crunk said:


> Levels on 11/31/2011:
> Test 444 ng/dL
> LH 4.6 mIU/mL
> FSH 3.1 mIU/mL
> ...



Got tested on 4/13/2012

Levels:
Test 525 ng/dL
LH 5.0 mIU/mL
FSH 3.0 mIU/mL
Estradiol 26.0 pg/mL

WBC 5.5
RBC 5.55

This is after doing a standard hdrol cycle, killer pct. The tests were done months after pct. I just got them done before next cycle 

Anyone know why my FSH levels are so low or how I can raise them? Also my estrogen levels went up


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Apr 14, 2012)

Are you doing all PH's? 

Why not do cycles with Real test base?


----------



## Crunk (Apr 14, 2012)

SteroidalGazelle said:


> Are you doing all PH's?
> 
> Why not do cycles with Real test base?




Umm the only cycle I've done is a 6 week cycle of helladrol (halodrol replica). 

Haven't messed with a test base because of lack of knowledge and the fact it's illegal


----------

